# Stack and Whack ??



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Has anybody done one ??? You stack up the fabric, cut it, and it makes a kaliedescope effect ?!?! Im wondering how difficult it is !!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I haven't tried one, but they fascinate me - so I'll be watching to see if someone comes along (BusyBee2?) and tell us about these.

Angie


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I have done a stack and whack in a quilt class a few years back and they are fun. Your fabric has to have a repeat print about every 12 inches or so in order to work. You then cut out these sections and stack them, one on top of the other. Now for the fun part, you take a pin and poke it in one spot on the top fabric and carefully line up the fabric underneth with the pin and poke that fabric in the same spot. You continue to do this for all of the layers. You will poke another pin in another area with the same method. Overall, you want to make sure that your fabric is stable so the when you do start cutting out our pattern, nothing shifts. Oh, and the best pens to use are the flower pins. Those lay flat on the fabric ans your ruller will sit on top without slip sliding away :viking:

For those of you that are not patient, this would not be a good quilt to do as it can get tedious at times. FUN TO MAKE THOUGH.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Angie~ How'd you know?

Here's the one made last year. 









As Debbie said, you need to find a fabric with a fairly large repeat. Very large bold prints work well. Your best bet would be to find directions in a book (there are stack/wack books & patterns out there) for all the details.

I like the look, and have a great deal of patience, but found the prep work to be very tedious. We actually took basting thread to hold all the layers together after matching all those specific spots.

The cutting and sewing together weren't that bad. You can actually plan and sew in strips rather than hexagons/octogons.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I have made one, and have the blocks done for a second one. Both are about 55-60" throw size. The first one was my first real quilt project, & I had a blast. You will want a good mat, ruler, & rotary cutter. One nice thing is that if the fabric slips a little while cutting, a busy print will help disguise the oops. Both of mine are 4 square type, but I have seen experienced quilters do wonderful things with a poinsettia/pinwheel design.

You can do different width repeats, and play with your patch size a bit, too.

Mine tend to end up with a 3.5" to 4" patch. Coordinated prints, sashing, cornerstones, etc. can make these quilts really pop.

The pattern booklet I used was the 4 patch stacked posie. It is shown in a federal/colonial setting, and the pattern looks equally great with brights, bolds, etc.

I will try to learn how to upload a photo tongiht - if the computer at home is behaving. It may have died last night!


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

I've made a couple but don't have any pics as they were all given away. They are fun to see the new designs emerge.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Busybees that is beautiful !!! I may have to buy a book .... any suggestions ???


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

The 'stack n whack' terminology was coined (& trademarked) by Bethany Reynolds. http://www.bethanyreynolds.com/index.html You might look at her books, but there are plenty of other similar versions out there.

The stacked posies pattern that Chix was talking about is very similar, but they cut & sew into 4patches instead of equilteral triangles that work into hexagons. Similar concept, different shape and different looks. you can google 'stacked posies' for some ideas.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I did a wall hanging with the fan pattern and loved doing it. I did have a lot of fabric left but as a quilter it was not wasted LOL. I found the book clear and very helpful


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Oh my ...the stacked posies looks fairly simple !!!THANK YOU !


----------

